# Dometic 150 litre fridge/freezer goes daft...



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Over the Easter period, the Dometic AES fridge/freezer (RM 7655L) in Our Coral decided to start freezing everything in the FRIDGE. :evil:  

Despite turning the thermostat to a warmer setting, all the LEDs continued to show. It's as if the thermostat has stuck at its coldest setting. 

I've had the control panel off but can't see anything obvious. It doesn't matter whether the Automatic Energy Selection is on mains, gas or battery, the same LEDs show. Any suggestions from anyone?

TIA


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont know if its the same thing but we have all singing/dancing fridge and freezer(beaumatic) When either go haywire we have to disconnect it from the supply (unplug it ) for 10 minutes and it resets when switched on again

Yours is the same fridge as ours in our new coral but we haven't had it switched on yet- no gas supply and our son has gone off in the hymer with the hook-up
aldra


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi

Thermostat control spindle probably snapped common fault. Replaced ours under warranty

Steles


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A bit too obvious I know but did you take off your winter covers from the vents? I am sure you did but sometimes obvious things get overlooked.
Alan


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

The spindle shears at the point where it is connected to the potentiometer. You will not be able to see the break just removing the front of control panel. If the fridge is out of warranty a new spindle can be obtained from Dometic, not a simple job to replace but can be done. Dometic engineer in your area is great PM me if you want his details

Steve


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

No response, guess you've fixed it don't want help.

Steles


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Same thing has happened to me a couple of times with kitchen fridges. I've found that by switching them off and leaving them to fully defrost overnight they are fine again afterwards.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

steles said:


> The spindle shears at the point where it is connected to the potentiometer. You will not be able to see the break just removing the front of control panel. If the fridge is out of warranty a new spindle can be obtained from Dometic, not a simple job to replace but can be done. Dometic engineer in your area is great PM me if you want his details
> 
> Steve


The engineer mentioned is indeed brilliant, he's helped me many times over the phone and in sending me parts to self fit, saved me a fortune.

He is also a member on here, I'll PM you a number Uncle norm, as he's not subscribed at the mo.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Phil the fridge came out to our home a couple of weeks ago. In twenty minutes, he removed the snapped spindle and replaced it with a bright yellow one. He also fitted a couple of brackets to the gas pipe at the back of the fridge unit. Not really needed but he was there, so why not.

The most fascinating learning point involved the 'tool' with which he removed the remnant of the spindle. This was not accessible with fingers. The 'tool' was a plastic-coated paper clip, bent in the style of a sardine can key, with the plastic removed from the end. The point was heated to red hot and carefully inserted into the end of the damaged spindle. It was allowed to cool and the remnant was removed with ease. I can't think of anywhere else where this 'tool' might be useful but I was impressed by Phil's creativity. 8)

Steles wins the prize for accurately describing the problem and solution. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Phil the fridge came out to our home a couple of weeks ago. In twenty minutes, he removed the snapped spindle and replaced it with a bright yellow one. He also fitted a couple of brackets to the gas pipe at the back of the fridge unit. Not really needed but he was there, so why not.
> 
> The most fascinating learning point involved the 'tool' with which he removed the remnant of the spindle. This was not accessible with fingers. The 'tool' was a plastic-coated paper clip, bent in the style of a sardine can key, with the plastic removed from the end. The point was heated to red hot and carefully inserted into the end of the damaged spindle. It was allowed to cool and the remnant was removed with ease. I can't think of anywhere else where this 'tool' might be useful but I was impressed by Phil's creativity. 8)
> 
> Steles wins the prize for accurately describing the problem and solution. :wink:


If you thought that was good you should see what he can do down the phone :lol: :lol: :lol: Star man is Phil.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Could I have the number for Phil the fridge, as we will be at the rally next week and hopefully he could come and have a look at our fridge.

Joe


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Joe! I trust you're well?

I'm sure I'm safe with this...

*Phil-the-fridge is a member on here, but not a subscriber at the moment; his mobile is 07944682664*

That's the number that Kev_n_Liz gave me and which I confirmed through Google.

HTH


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

UncleNorm - thanks for giving us Phil the Fridge's number. Have now spoken to him and sorted our problem over the phone! It's supposed to turn itself off and on all day as it is an early 7 series. Didn't seem right but he says that's how it's supposed to work.

He said he'll be resubscribing to the Forum soon and thanks to all who recommended him.

Joe


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Dometic RM7605 Fridge/Freezer Repair*

Hi all,

Prior to heading off on a few C&CC Motorcaravan Section rallies, the fridge was switched on at home and turned to maximum.

A few hours later, Lesley reported all the temperature lights were still on despite the thermostatic control being turned down.

I remembered reading about it and a search revealed Unclenorm suffered the same problem with Steles diagnosing a broken spindle as the cause.
Thanks guys.

On returning home, I had a shufty and sure enough, the spindle was broken at the potentiometer. I dug out my trusty cordless drill and a very fine bit and carefully drilled a small hole before using a very small screw in a few threads and removed the remnant of the spindle.

Ordered up two (a spare or just in case I broke the first one) new yellow ones from Leisureshop and refitted one on arrival.

Fridge temperature control now fine.

Just have to suss out why it's operating on 12v with engine off. Tried changing the relay on the fridge but reckon it must be the switching relay from the alternator but haven't found it yet.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

